# Farmall Super H



## wisredrider (Aug 19, 2010)

I've bought my dads' Super H 10 plus years ago, I can't remember now if it's late 53 or early 54, need to look at the serial numbers again. Anyhow. The engine froze up over 2 years ago on me. My fault, exhaust pipe broke off in winter, water went down pipe into cylinders. When I noticed it in the spring, I pulled plugs and poured cylinders full of Marvel Mystery Oil. 

To make a long story short. I lost my job in IT, was out of work and money, so could not afford to fix it. Now working again, not in IT at my age of course, but a job. I would like to rebuild it, new cylinders, sleeves, etc. 

Been a long time since I've done anything on a car or tractor to this extent, although I'm good with a wrench on my 03 VW Jetta Diesel and wifes car. Years of electronics background too. 

Who is a good vendor to purchase a rebuild kit from, and any ideas on what else I might need. Figured I'd check out the clutch, dump transfer case oil, refill, etc. when I do it. Good winter project as I accumulate the money to work on it. 

Really appreciate anyone opinions. Never bought much for parts on a tractor in my life, had an H for 20 years before the Super H. So much junk is made in China now days, just want good solid parts. 

Thanks Much. Any good manuals I might need to help me get thru this? :usa:

Greg


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

OEM Tractor Parts - Manufacturer of Special Order Discontinued International Harvester Tractor Parts Licensed by Case-IH, Farmall Tractors - OEM Tractor Parts
this place has all american made parts that are produced in there factory
hpo this helps! good luck


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

i would try unsiezing it u might not need a rebuild try prying ring gear back and forth i did this on my super c and it came loose after putting mystery oil in it now it runs like a charm 
ps: it just came unseized last week


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

it might be smokey but after the rings freed up it didnt smoke at all


----------

